# IPV



## Nightfearz (8/6/15)

Hi,

Im looking to aquire a new box mod (or two) currently looking at IPV or vaporshark. who has stock. much appreciated.


----------



## whatalotigot (8/6/15)

afaik Sirvape has IPV4 coming in now.


----------



## Mitch (8/6/15)

They should be stocked by the 15th of the month if i'm not mistaken. I've got my IPV4 from them, and I'm very happy with it. Great mod


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

Nightfearz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking to aquire a new box mod (or two) currently looking at IPV or vaporshark. who has stock. much appreciated.



Vape Cartel has a superb price (pre-order) on the VaporShark


----------

